# Chinese sligshots are the best, and cheap!



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

I just received a really cool metal slingshot with a wristbrace that I got on ebay for 9 bucks and free shipping! It's very comfortable and it shoots hard! Super accurate, well made, super sturdy. I love it. I have another similar chinese metal slingshot that I got for even less but without a wristbrace. Been shooting it for a year. It's also great but doesn't let me pull as hard. I'm super happy with my purchase. I have a friend who buys all these $30-$40 slingshots that aren't better than mine in any way. If anything they're worse. And they're not even made of metal or have a wristbrace! Why would anyone pay that much and get ripped off like that?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/445-danger-faked-zinc-alloy-slingshot-from-china/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39527-so-called-stainless-steel-slingshots-a-warning/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14994-chinese-slingshot-question-i-need-help/


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of a good deal is long forgotten." My grandfather used to tell me that, & it's the truth. Chinese slings can be sweet & inexpensive, but they can also be very, very CHEAP! Be aware of that when you've got strong bands & heavy ammo taught mere inches from your eyes...


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't think that is true. Probably vendor propaganda. Where is the evidence? Anybody can break anything with a hammer. My father was a metallurgist. Zinc alloys are stronger than wood or plastic, which is what the $30-$40 slingshots are made out of. How many times do these types of slingshots break in comparison? I've hung heavy weights from my chinese slingshot and it doesn't break.

Gamekeeper John, a known manufacturer, says the following:

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f4/zinc-alloy-slingshots-27464/

*"i tried to break a zinc alloy scorpion catty, i put it in the vise and shot at it with lead and steel balls, all traveling around 250fps - 300fps, all as it did was bend lol, so i got the hammer on it and it took a few minutes of hammering before it broke lol, i'm more than sure a cast alloy catapult or a g10 catapult would have broke sooner"*

So you still have to justify why I should get these expensive slingshots when I can get much cheaper ones that are at least as strong, fast and accurate.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He's Back !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

treefork said:


> He's Back !!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


???


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

A quick google search yields the following results about zinc alloys

http://www.brillcast.com/aluminum-die-casting.html

(quoting from the link):

*Tough durability*
Zinc alloys are some of the strongest and toughest materials for die casting. Neither plastic, gray cast iron, or Aluminum withstand impacts as well as Zinc alloys do.

*10 x's greater tool life*
A Zinc die's tooling life can be more than 10 times longer than that of an aluminum die!

So no, you're wrong, not only are Chinese slingshots cheaper, they actually have a better, sturdier construction.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!


well, I'm just curious as to why people are willing to spend so much on slingshots that show neither better construction nor performance than Zinc alloy Chinese slingshots.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

stonecreek said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!
> ...


Isn't it obvious? We're all fools!


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> stonecreek said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


No, I don't think you are a fool. You might simply buy the expensive slingshots for reasons other than performance and quality e.g. like a conversation piece, popularity of the slingshot etc


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That must be it then


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

stonecreek said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!
> ...


Post a video of yourself shooting that $9 gem . We would all like to see this performance you speak of .


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

treefork said:


> stonecreek said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Got you beat, forked sticks are free and shoot as well as anything else.....therefore by your logic forked sticks are the best.

As a long time defender of cheap slingshots you're right a *good* zinc slingshot will shoot just as well as anything else as long as shot with in it's design parameters, and there lies the rub it has to be a *good* zinc slingshot and you have to know it's limits. Since the quality can be questionable those parameters are far from well known,


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can tell you I have a couple Zinkers, and I like them, but I'm careful with them. My little one is my favorite and is very pocketable and light, I have 1842 looped on it and the sling has a safety harness that if anything breaks nothing can fly forward.

I have shot this sling A LOT and no problems. The only ammo I have been using is 3/8" steel and some 5/8" marbles. Pulling weight is about 17+ lbs.

Here is a pic of my Zinker with 1842 looped tubes and two 3/8" steel balls next to it, with one 3/8" steel ball in the pouch.









wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

wll said:


> I can tell you I have a couple Zinkers, and I like them, but I'm careful with them. My little one is my favorite and is very pocketable and light, I have 1842 looped on it and the sling has a safety harness that if anything breaks nothing can fly forward.
> 
> I have shot this sling A LOT and not problems. The only ammo I have been using is 3/8" steel and some 5/8" marbles. Pulling weight is about 17+ lbs.
> 
> ...


Hey on a totally unrelated issue, since you say you like to shoot marbles. They were my ammo of choice when I first started and I was nice and accurate with them until last weekend when I started shooting 3/8 hex nuts now I cannot get a marble to fly straight to save my life. I shot them interchangeably with 3/8 steel ball. Now they go high and curve???? Any thoughts ?


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

i got a few cheap zinkers... used them myself a few times but mainly there for people who want to shoot but i dont want fork hits in my frame...

and believe me, one has taken many fork hits from nuts marbles and 8.2-9mm steel...

and other than dents, no bends or breakages...

that being said, these zinkers are cast, and in such thin frames... casting CAN have weak spots and hidden imperfections...

i dont doubt that zink shooters can easily be strong enough to play with, but the risk of losing an eye due to a hidden imperfection is too much...

most casting imperfections are invisible but fail at full draw and with no warning... the worst time to get one...

so... for the risk factor i generally advise clear of zinkers... most other materials (alu, hdpe, g10) will bend first, or give some other warning before trying to kill you...

so personally, i would rather a weaker alu,hdpe or g10 shooter that may break sooner, but will give me more warning if its going to happen...

my final thought:

if your willing to bet an eye against the strength of a cheaply made cast metal slingshot then thats your call, and it may never happen, but the fact it can with no warning is pretty bad in my opinion and so i prefer a slingshot i can have any band set on with no worries...

to anyone else considering zinkers, hopefully these words will help you in your choice...

Luke


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you I have a couple Zinkers, and I like them, but I'm careful with them. My little one is my favorite and is very pocketable and light, I have 1842 looped on it and the sling has a safety harness that if anything breaks nothing can fly forward.
> ...


I got to tell you I have no idea, unless for some reason you may have changed your hand position .... other than that, I'm at a loss !

wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

wll said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Me too its like throwing a curve ball. I think I am putting my fingers the same and I swear before the hex nuts I could interchange 3/8, 1/4 and marbles no issues now.... my marbles won't fly straight.....oh well. At least hex nuts are even cheaper than marbles lol and more deadly


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


I have not shot hex nuts, but *EVERYBODY* that uses them says they are fantastic.

wll


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

wll said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Try it you will like it, I've taken out 4 starling at 15yards or better and they barely moved after. They fly straight, hit hard, and are cheap to boot, its a trifecta lol

There is one caveat, if you have a fork hit, it will be an ugly one. They groove not dent. Just a word of warning.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


Thanks, I going to experiment with double square nuts, they are pretty much like steel squares and from what has been written lately, steel squares are devastating.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been shooting zinkers from e-Bay for several years now with no problem. In fact that is all that I do shoot now.

My first zinker complete with a torch mount. The torch is great and I think sells for less than 10 USD.









Here is what my last three look like.









@ Wll check out hex nuts, you will like them. I don't know how costs run up there but here they are the cheapest thing I can find. As an added bonus the hardware store is about 50 m up the mountain. The best of all are the results they give. For me I couldn't ask for anything better than to have all three in one package.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

We older guys have spent the last 35 years of our lives experiencing the downward spiral of global trade in the manufacturing sector in the USA. When we have artists and craftsmen, especialy in a niche market like slingshots, providing products of cutting edge design and quality in this country (USA) we should support them if at all possible. An enlightened consumer takes more into consideration than just price when voting with their money. Some of those, besides price, are the history of the product in the market, the individual who created it and the economy it supports. This is most important with something like slingshots. Most of the guys making these cutting edge products do so as part time efforts to supplement income or to support their sport or craft.

I do not say this to desparage or cut down the efforts of brothers in other countries or economies. A well done piece of art or craft will rise to a high level wherever it exists. As a matter of fact I am quite encouraged by this forum in that there is partisipation from many countries in the slingshot sports. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

stonecreek said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!
> ...


If you bothered to actually look you can find reviews of these Zinc Alloy Slingshots ALL OVER THE INTERNET with complaints about the forks breaking, and cheap construction. You can sit here and badmouth people for paying the proper price for proper quality all you want. I would rather pay more for higher quality so I don't have a chap cast fork snap off and take my eyeball out. I'd start giving you links to bad reviews but if you haven't found any all the means to me is that you haven't bothered to look or you ignored them.

I would like to request a mod to do an IP check on this person Vs a recently banned account (I think you all know who I mean) to see if we have someone ban dodging.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Piney Creek said:


> We older guys have spent the last 35 years of our lives experiencing the downward spiral of global trade in the manufacturing sector in the USA. When we have artists and craftsmen, especialy in a niche market like slingshots, providing products of cutting edge design and quality in this country (USA) we should support them if at all possible. An enlightened consumer takes more into consideration than just price when voting with their money. Some of those, besides price, are the history of the product in the market, the individual who created it and the economy it supports. This is most important with something like slingshots. Most of the guys making these cutting edge products do so as part time efforts to supplement income or to support their sport or craft.
> 
> I do not say this to desparage or cut down the efforts of brothers in other countries or economies. A well done piece of art or craft will rise to a high level wherever it exists. As a matter of fact I am quite encouraged by this forum in that there is partisipation from many countries in the slingshot sports. Regards, Piney Creek


I didn't buy my zinkers because they were cheap, although that is an added advantage. I bought because I liked the way they fit my hand and I get longer life out of tubes; I retire them at about 1600 shots and I was lucky to get 250 shots with a flat. The biggest reason I took up that Dankung style slingshot was after my PS1 wore the second hole in my pocket, $$$, It was less comfortable to carry, and short band life I thought something else was in order. The cheap price was an added plus, and in any case any slingshot I buy will be imported.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL, I'll stick with my home rolled wonders thanks. And of course my beloved Trumark aircraft aluminum with arm brace for the glove box of my truck. I would never ever shoot a zinc alloy slingshot...yes I know some alloys are fine but you can't tell until you rip off a cornea with a fork fragment...not worth the risk for me tho.

My TBG 15mm non tapered usually get over 1000 shots..sometimes more, sometimes less. My cutting isn't the best however so it's probably me who is at fault for less than 1000 shots/band. But I got a self healing cutting board and a Fiscars rotary cutter the other day bootlegged in from civilization so my cutting booboos are over. I was using a textured surface HDPE cutting board and a super sharpened modified pizza cutter so do tell. :neener: Does the phrase "jerry rigged" fit here?

The problem with zinc alloys is that they crystalize in time and sometimes pulverize. Yes, it's weird. 2 cases of this cost me some bucks.

1. Lesser bucks first...my boyhood Stevens 20 ga single shot shotgun. The trigger guard was made of zinc alloy. After about 30 years it comopletely fell apart BY ITSELF. Yes. Weird? Of course.

2. My super duper Celestron huge objective 20x astro binoculars, the frame was unfortunately (I didn't know this til...) zinc alloy. About 8 years after I bought them (Celestron is supposed to be a top of the line Japanese optics company) the frame completely disintegrated. I sent them to Celestron's head office in USA. Never heard back from them.

So my experience with long term zinc alloys isn't so great. But that doesn't mean all zinc alloys self destruct or crystalize in time...just mine.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you want to buy cheap buy cheap. Some people like cheap slingshots , cheap watches and cheap beer I don't. I'm willing to pay for quality.


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

personally, i would rather spend 60 dollars on 1 slingshot that will last and have no issues in the quality, than spend 6 dollars 10 times and risk injury...

for the guys saying they buy for the comfort and bands longevity, most zinkers are based on the dankung range... which are built using steel and are from a reputable dealer...

band life has nothing to do with sling quality (other than sharp edges) and the same bands that last you 1600 shots will last you 1600 shots on any frame...

the only time i would advise anyone to buy a zinker, is if they plan on buying a dankung but are unsure if it will fit them... pay 8 dollars for a replica to test comfort, then if its right go buy the real version...

you only get 1 set of eyes... mine may be a bit blurry and annoying when i cant see things in the distance... but alot less annoying than not seeing things anywhere...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, indeedy. A torn off cornea isn't a way to save money.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

You guys have swallowed vendor propaganda line hook and sinker. Didn't you read the link I posted proving that zinc alloys are more durable and impact resistant than even aluminum (let alone standard plastic and wood slingshots)? Didn't you read how gamekeeper himself hammered it and concluded that g10 slingshots would break sooner? There are no "reports all over the net" of broken zinc slingshots and injuries. No pictures; nothing. You are much more likely to lose an eye w any expensive plastic or wood slingshot. There's actually quite a few more reports and pictures of these slingshots breaking or causing injury. Any claim made by anyone should be backed by evidence. The thing about the metal pulverizing is another myth. Show me a study. This is simply a combination of vendor propaganda and a willingness to swallow it by those who care less about performance and quality than about their little back and forth slingshot fetishes, popularity trends and conversational pieces. Also the bias that Made in the US is better is just that, a bias. Zinc alloys are simply a better quality, superior building material, stronger than things like g10 or wood used in expensive slingshots. Sorry folks.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel sorry for you.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

Zinc alloys are safer. Jusg telling the truth. U can choose to treat the steak as if it were real, like Cypher in the Matrix. Some of us prefer reality.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm glad we have such a know it all expert (blow hard) on the forum. Another Troll.


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

well im going to comment no further on this...

but i will leave you with this...

you may be lucky and never have a zinker break on you if so kudos...

but just know that they could break on you at any time without warning...

so if you must buy cheap shooters made from zinc alloys, make up for it by buying top quality safety glasses...

in the event of a breakage your eyes should be safe but sharp edges could easily leave a permanent scar anywhere from the neck up...

yeah we all enjoy this hobby... and its great fun when done responsibly and safely...
but the fun stops when someone gets injured...

im not saying this in an "im better than you and know more" way...

im saying it because i genuinely woulndt want to see somebody injured whether it be just a small red mark or loss of an eye...

so... be safe and have fun...

enjoy these links (found in 10 secs on google)

http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/Danger_Faked_zinc_alloy_slingshots_from_China_about504.html
https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130611140110AAuQpcE


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You guys have swallowed vendor propaganda line hook and sinker. Didn't you read the link I posted proving that zinc alloys are more durable and impact resistant than even aluminum (let alone standard plastic and wood slingshots)? Didn't you read how gamekeeper himself hammered it and concluded that g10 slingshots would break sooner? There are no "reports all over the net" of broken zinc slingshots and injuries. No pictures; nothing. You are much more likely to lose an eye w any expensive plastic or wood slingshot. There's actually quite a few more reports and pictures of these slingshots breaking or causing injury. Any claim made by anyone should be backed by evidence. The thing about the metal pulverizing is another myth. Show me a study. This is simply a combination of vendor propaganda and a willingness to swallow it by those who care less about performance and quality than about their little back and forth slingshot fetishes, popularity trends and conversational pieces. Also the bias that Made in the US is better is just that, a bias. Zinc alloys are simply a better quality, superior building material, stronger than things like g10 or wood used in expensive slingshots. Sorry folks.

Zinc is not a better quality, it is what ever quality the manufacturer puts into it ... I like my Zinkers a lot but I don't feel they will hold up like my wire frames will or my stainless steel Dankung, of which I own many.

The Zinkers can be very, very good ... but don't quote someones opinion as truth, it is their experience with a particular slingshot. ..... you are starting to sound a little familiar.

My experience with Zinkers is very good, but at the same time, I'm cautious with them, and have had no troubles - they have functioned perfectly so far for me !

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on guys , this guy gets his wanker off by talking trash. Its plane to see he knows nothing . And just likes flapping his lips. Ignore the troll .


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

TheDaddy187 said:


> well im going to comment no further on this...
> 
> but i will leave you with this...
> 
> ...


If you want to avoid "face scars" you would throw away every wood and plastic or G10 slingshot u have and buy a zinc alloy slingshot instead. Not because I say so, but because the evidence proves that its safer and stronger than even aluminum. I would agree that stainless steel is stronger though.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Come on guys , this guy gets his wanker off by talking trash. Its plane to see he knows nothing . And just likes flapping his lips. Ignore the troll .


U r the troll, liar.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet your like 12 years old. Don't worry you'll grow up some day. Hang in there.


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

im willing to bet money that a zinker will break from normal use long before one of mine or indeed any of the other craftmens on this forums shooters will...

i fail to see that a zinc alloy shooter with at the most 8mm thick forks will be stronger than a 4mm alu cored shooter with 15mm of hardwood on each side... maybe zinc is stronger than any of the materials on their own... but put together and they are easily stronger... and the breakages would be alot safer as your likely to see stresses or cracks easier than with a chrome plated zinker...

also the difference with zinc and alu...

zinc will snap with no warning where as alu generally bends first

id rather a weaker slingy that i can see if its failing than a stronger one that you cant...

now... i am done with this thread...

some people are unwilling to learn...

and it appears you could be a member that has been recently banned (maybe not)

but whether you are or not the word "troll" comes to mind...

you say vendors lie about safety so we buy their products... but it sounds to me like your trying to sell us zinkers... and lying about the top quality shooters being less safe...

so i think im just gonna stick with what i know, and you feel free to stick to what you know and the world will just keep on turning...

i wish you luck with your zinkers...


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

wll said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


HAD A GOOD MISDIRECT GOIN' FOR A MINUTE, THERE!!!!!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

stonecreek said:


> If you want to avoid "face scars" you would throw away every wood and plastic or G10 slingshot u have and buy a zinc alloy slingshot instead. Not because I say so, but because the evidence proves that its safer and stronger than even aluminum. I would agree that stainless steel is stronger though.


Okay, this is the last thing I am going to say here to this obvious epic troll.

You sir are an idiot talking out his anus about thing you don't understand.

There is a difference between zinc "alloys" and these pure zinc slingshots. But you don't know that as is obvious by all the bull you're spewing. Even your links and quotes prove this fact.

Go to amazon and look up slingshot reviews. Most of the "made in china" "stainless steel" slingshots are actually zinc casts and there are plenty of instances of them snapping from stress. Pure zinc does not stand up to stress will. There is a MASSIVE difference between "stress" and "impact" when talking about different metals; another concept you obviously don't grasp.

But nothing I said here matters because you're one of those know it all blowhards who will interpret facts to meet your own expectations instead of reading them as facts. A simple google search will prove everything I have said here, but god forbid you put in the effort because you know everything.

I hope you snap a zinc sling and get some serious damage from it just so maybe then you will get it through that thick, ignorant skull of yours that you don't know everything. At least then maybe you will start trying to actually learn stuff instead of acting like you know it all.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

ya get what ya pay for is the bottom line !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

stonecreek said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys , this guy gets his wanker off by talking trash. Its plane to see he knows nothing . And just likes flapping his lips. Ignore the troll .
> ...


No, I think you are the troll.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

stonecreek said:


> You guys have swallowed vendor propaganda line hook and sinker. Didn't you read the link I posted proving that zinc alloys are more durable and impact resistant than even aluminum (let alone standard plastic and wood slingshots)? Didn't you read how gamekeeper himself hammered it and concluded that g10 slingshots would break sooner? There are no "reports all over the net" of broken zinc slingshots and injuries. No pictures; nothing. You are much more likely to lose an eye w any expensive plastic or wood slingshot. There's actually quite a few more reports and pictures of these slingshots breaking or causing injury. Any claim made by anyone should be backed by evidence. The thing about the metal pulverizing is another myth. Show me a study. This is simply a combination of vendor propaganda and a willingness to swallow it by those who care less about performance and quality than about their little back and forth slingshot fetishes, popularity trends and conversational pieces. Also the bias that Made in the US is better is just that, a bias. Zinc alloys are simply a better quality, superior building material, stronger than things like g10 or wood used in expensive slingshots. Sorry folks.


sir apparently you have no idea what your talking about , fine go ahead and purchase cheap scrap metal sling shots , i know when i purchase one it is high quality and will last a life time , so i pay a competitive price i'm able to do so , you sir apparently are a tight wad with the coin probably with all other things as well, do as you will but don't down grade these fine gentalmen for their prefrences !


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Pay very close attention boys and girls. Here we have some simple physics, and some basic math.

Slingshot shoots projectile forward at 209 fps

Slingshot shoots broken fork backward at 209 fps

Now for a review:

Slingshot shoots projectile forward at 209 fps *(very good thing)  :thumbsup: *

Slingshot shoots broken fork backward at 209 fps *(very, very, very bad thing,*

*Eye all effe'd up on one side) :nono: :banghead: :bonk: :thumbsdown: *

Any questions? :question: No, no, Little Johny, not STUPID questions! Class dismissed.

SSS's :twocents: :yeahthat:


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I ordered a slingshot from china 'it says it's 304 Stainless steel, I have no idea what is 304 Stainless steel i don't know if this is with zinc.

It cost $40 which is not cheap, how can i know it is really without zinc?

here is a photo of it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

gonene1 said:


> I ordered a slingshot from china 'it says it's 304 Stainless steel, I have no idea what is 304 Stainless steel i don't know if this is with zinc.
> 
> It cost $40 which is not cheap, how can i know it is really without zinc?
> 
> here is a photo of it.


If you payed $40 it probably is stainless

From the looks of that I would say it is stainless, it looks very nice, do you have a link ?

wll


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

wll said:


> If you payed $40 it probably is stainless
> 
> From the looks of that I would say it is stainless, it looks very nice, do you have a link ?
> 
> wll


take a look at the bottom of this thread

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42990-where-can-i-buy-this-slingshot/


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

gonene1 said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > If you payed $40 it probably is stainless
> ...


Yep, saw it ..... that is a very nice looking sling.

wll


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

gonene1 said:


> I ordered a slingshot from china 'it says it's 304 Stainless steel, I have no idea what is 304 Stainless steel i don't know if this is with zinc.
> It cost $40 which is not cheap, how can i know it is really without zinc?
> here is a photo of it.


Take a magnet to it. Zinc is not magnetic.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Does Home Depot sell zinc hardware?


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

not all steel is magnetic...
but i think 304 is... try a magnet...

but to be honest, it looks like its good quality... clean lines and no cast marks... and i would guess at that price its steel


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

TheDaddy187 said:


> not all steel is magnetic...
> but i think 304 is... try a magnet...
> 
> but to be honest, it looks like its good quality... clean lines and no cast marks... and i would guess at that price its steel


It's still on the way, when it arrive I'll check and make a review for it.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!


I want to join in on this!

Yes, he IS right! Chinese ARE the best he can buy
for 9 Dollars!

Not the best Dollars can buy, but best he can.
A slingshot made by a designer in the western
hemisphere can not be compared. From a cheap
point or view, a sturdy 9 dollar shooter is
perfect.

Holding or shooting a passionately crafted shooter
like we build 'em might be causing a shock- lay the
old view aside..

To me life's too short to refuse to look for
good quality.. There's enough time to cope
with cheap when the chinese once take over 
control! LOL



kind of regards,

Be


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

BeMahoney said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, man. We all are wrong...thanks for showing us the light, kind sir!
> ...


The way you arrange your text, it's like poetry 

I did not choose the Chinese slingshot for it's price. I also have another Chinese slingshot "eagle of sniper G7" which cost me $75 almost double of what i payed for the SEAL sniper poly from Bill Hays (still waiting for it to be hand made even though its poly).

I chose the slingshot because i wanted to be tube native , i liked the sight system it has , and the way the metal get thinner where the fingers rests (unlike many other steal slingshots) tell me it was well thought of when considering it's ergonomics. they did not put any decoration or dragon\wolf\skull ornaments on it, it just looks nice as it is.

I think that there are some really nice Chinese slingshots , not all of them are bad quality.

Maybe there are also Chinese craftsmen who make hand made slingshots which are unknown in the west?


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

BTW: "STAINLESS" is an alloy of iron, carbon, NICKEL,
chrome and possibly a bunch of other metals.

Metallurgy is a whole universe - and precise
science. Germany imports conventional steel
made in steel mills China imported from here..
But we export all those "special" steels.

When it comes to quality the question is not
about the cost.. It' about who can do it!

Oh: MY Dankung is made from titanium wire-
not cast but ROLLED! - (and I haven't shot it once...)

Nothing beats a shooter designed for my hand.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

TheDaddy187 said:


> not all steel is magnetic...
> but i think 304 is... try a magnet...
> but to be honest, it looks like its good quality... clean lines and no cast marks... and i would guess at that price its steel


I stand informed.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok guy's here's the low down on 304 SS !

*"What you need to know"*
*(Probably more then you ever wanted to know!)*

The following is a discussion of the various types of stainless steel. For other terms and their definitions you will encounter when dealing with stainless steel click here.

*18-8:* 300 series stainless steel having approximately (not exactly) 18% chromium and 8% nickel. The term "18-8" is used interchangeably to characterize fittings made of 302, 302HQ, 303, 304, 305, 384, XM7, and other variables of these grades with close chemical compositions. There is little overall difference in corrosion resistance among the "18-8" types, but slight differences in chemical composition do make certain grades more resistant than others do against particular chemicals or atmospheres. "18-8" has superior corrosion resistance to 400 series stainless, is generally nonmagnetic, and is hardenable only by cold working.

*304: *The basic alloy. Type 304 (18-8) is an austenitic steel possessing a minimum of 18% chromium and 8% nickel, combined with a maximum of 0.08% carbon. It is a nonmagnetic steel which cannot be hardened by heat treatment, but instead. must be cold worked to obtain higher tensile strengths.
The 18% minimum chromium content provides corrosion and oxidation resistance. The alloy's metallurgical characteristics are established primarily by the nickel content (8% mm.), which also extends resistance to corrosion caused by reducing chemicals. Carbon, a necessity of mixed benefit, is held at a level (0.08% max.) that is satisfactory for most service applications.
The stainless alloy resists most oxidizing acids and can withstand all ordinary rusting. HOWEVER, IT WILL TARNISH. It is immune to foodstuffs, sterilizing solutions, most of the organic chemicals and dyestuffs, and a wide variety of inorganic chemicals. Type 304, or one of its modifications, is the material specified more than 50% of the time whenever a stainless steel is used.
Because of its ability to withstand the corrosive action of various acids found in fruits, meats, milk, and vegetables, Type 304 is used for sinks, tabletops, coffee urns, stoves, refrigerators, milk and cream dispensers, and steam tables. It is also used in numerous other utensils such as cooking appliances, pots, pans, and flatware.
Type 304 is especially suited for all types of dairy equipment - milking machines, containers, homogenizers, sterilizers, and storage and hauling tanks, including piping, valves, milk trucks and railroad cars. This 18-8 alloy is equally serviceable in the brewing industry where it is used in pipelines, yeast pans, fermentation vats, storage and railway cars, etc. The citrus and fruit juice industry also uses Type 304 for all their handling, crushing, preparation, storage and hauling equipment.
In those food processing applications such as in mills, bakeries, and slaughter and packing houses, all metal equipment exposed to animal and vegetable oils, fats, and acids is manufactured from Type 304.
Type 304 is also used for the dye tanks, pipelines buckets, dippers, etc. that come in contact with the lormic, acetic, and other organic acids used in the dyeing industry.
In the marine environment, because of it slightly higher strength and wear resistance than type 316 it is also used for nuts, bolts, screws, and other fasteners. It is also used for springs, cogs, and other components where both wear and corrosion resistance is needed.

*Type Analysis of Stainless Type 304*

Carbon

0.08% max.

Silicon

1.00% max.

Manganese

2.00% max.

Chromium

18.00-20.00%

Phosphorus

0.045% max.

Nickel

8.00-10.50%

Sulfur

0.030% max.

*316:* For severe environments. Of course, there are many industrial processes that require a higher level of resistance to corrosion than Type 304 can offer. For these applications, Type 316 is the answer.
Type 316 is also austenitic, non-magnetic, and thermally nonhardenable stainless steel like Type 304. The carbon content is held to 0.08% maximum, while the nickel content is increased slightly. What distinguishes Type 316 from Type 304 is the addition of molybdenum up to a maximum of 3%.
Molybdenum increases the corrosion resistance of this chromium-nickel alloy to withstand attack by many industrial chemicals and solvents, and, in particular, inhibits pitting caused by chlorides. As such, molybdenum is one of the single most useful alloying additives in the fight against corrosion.
By virtue of the molybdenum addition, Type 316 can withstand corrosive attack by sodium and calcium brines, hypochlorite solutions, phosphoric acid; and the sulfite liquors and sulfurous acids used in the paper pulp industry. This alloy, therefore, is specified for industrial equipment that handles the corrosive process chemicals used to produce inks, rayons, photographic chemicals, paper, textiles, bleaches, and rubber. Type 316 is also used extensively for surgical implants within the hostile environment of the body.
Type 316 is the main stainless used in the marine environment, with the exception of fasteners and other items where strength and wear resistance are needed, then Type 304 (18-8) is typically used.

*Type Analysis of Stainless Type 316:*

Carbon

0.08% max.

Silicon

1.00% max.

Manganese

2.00% max.

Chromium

16.00-18.00%

Phosphorus

0.045% max.

Nickel

10.00-14.00%

Sulfur

0.030% max.

Molybdenum

2.00-3.00%


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Adding:

Here:

http://www.dew-stahl.com/fileadmin/files/dew-stahl.com/documents/Publikationen/Werkstoffdatenblaetter

you may find a LOT about different steel types.

Like this (1.2235 aka 80CrV20 or Cryodur 2235 - wonder if cryodur means durable when cold?):

http://www.dew-stahl.com/fileadmin/files/dew-stahl.com/documents/Publikationen/Werkstoffdatenblaetter/Werkzeugstahl/Kaltarbeitsstahl/D_Cryodur2235.pdf

To me that website is a true treasure! - All about hardening/ tempering temps, including how hot the oil etc. has to be..)


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

i was wrong... 304 is not magnetic... though technically every steel has a minute magnetic trace, its just special equipment is needed to read it...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Ok guy's here's the low down on 304 SS !
> 
> *"What you need to know"*
> *(Probably more then you ever wanted to know!)*


Please accept my deep thankfulness!

What you posted is EXACTLY what I called the "Universe" of metallurgy.

I can add this:

http://www.dew-stahl.com/fileadmin/files/dew-stahl.com/documents/Publikationen/Werkstoffdatenblaetter/RSH/1.4306_de.pdf

For "304L" (might not be exactly that, but close..)

"1.4306 is mainly used in chemical and pharmaceutical industrial applications"..

polishable, withstands nitric acid...

No NIRO-CUT® certification, mostly 1.4307 resp. 1.4404 are used when "higher" alloys are needed.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

First let me say that I haven't got a horse in this race. However, I have been following this thread with great interest. I love this site and the wealth of information that comes with it.

I often wonder why we have so many members but yet they do not make posts or even reply to posts. In my opinion this thread is a good example of why they do not. An individual makes a post giving HIS OPINION and because some may not agree they jump all over him.

There's nothing wrong with disagreeing with him, but the name calling and abuse is uncalled for. We have a couple very respected members that have run many tests using these type of frames and seem to like them . Unfortunately with all the negativity they seem reluctant to post their views.

I think we are all old enough to read a post and form our own opinions without all this BS.

Agree with me or not, I got it off my chest and feel a lot better now. Now you can trash me. LOL


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Difference of opinon i have no issues with but when it comes

in the form of insults that i have a problem with .

Just sayin .

ciao !


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

The internet may be full of tests and reports about how dangerous these are but does anyone actually know of a case where one of these slingshots failed during regular shooting?

The "best" slingshot is only in the mind of each individual shooter. LOL


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 5, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> First let me say that I haven't got a horse in this race. However, I have been following this thread with great interest. I love this site and the wealth of information that comes with it.
> 
> I often wonder why we have so many members but yet they do not make posts or even reply to posts. In my opinion this thread is a good example of why they do not. An individual makes a post giving HIS OPINION and because some may not agree they jump all over him.
> 
> ...


Exactly, thank you. I just urge buyers to look at the evidence and realize that some people have psychological and financial incentives to spread falsehoods and unproven opinions. This site is sponsored by vendors and there's pressures to accept their party line and attack all those who don't. Many members have become their foot soldiers. Some of these members have gone beyond name calling to openly wishing physical harm upon me and dissenters, simply for presenting an opinion backed by evidence. This, as you point out is a very serious case of bullying and increasingly makes the forum not only an intimidating place for many members, but also an unreliable source of information.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well this AM I shot my Zinker a bit, and no problems using looped 1842. One of the things I think about the breaking is that this type of sling is not overly strong and leverage applied can overpower the strength of the material.

When held like this, There is very, very little force applied to the thin fork/handle area that seems to be a breaking point on the vast majority of pictures I have seen. This is not a slingshot for a grip type hold and I would never do that !









I also think that since these slingshots are so inexpensive many of the younger set get them and being young they may do things that the sling was not intended to do, just saying ! I have seen some of the test that the "COMPETITION" has done, and these were pretty much abused before broken. I'm not saying that a Zinker can not break, I'm just saying what I'm saying !

Would I use heavy tubes on my Zinker ..... HECK NO ! ... but the tubes that came with it pull at 18+lbs !

Being I'm always thinking of "What If" I have a safety harness, so if something does "GO WRONG" the sling or any of its parts are not coming back at me.

For my use of a small light carry sling, I like mine a lot....mine was in the $7 dollar range to so it may be "BETTER" than the $3 units that are out there ... at least that is what the seller says ... but who knows. Here is a link http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Velocity-Slingshot-Powerful-Thicken-Stainless-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting-New-/131111648009

Just my thoughts on my Zinker, not meant to inflame or start a war, I'm just reporting MY experience.

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> First let me say that I haven't got a horse in this race. However, I have been following this thread with great interest. I love this site and the wealth of information that comes with it.
> 
> I often wonder why we have so many members but yet they do not make posts or even reply to posts. In my opinion this thread is a good example of why they do not. An individual makes a post giving HIS OPINION and because some may not agree they jump all over him.
> 
> ...


. Maybe he wouldn't have got jumped on if he didn't basically call everone idiots for buying the vendors propaganda and being mindless foot solider s for them. He started the fire now his panties are in a bunch because he doesn't like the response.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Good rule of thumb. If your going to talk smack be willing to take the smack coming back at you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Go outside and shoot already!


----------

